# This is how I have been treated



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Sounds like you paid to groom and lead a horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jfmnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

That's too bad - but it sounds like you had seen the writing on the wall for quite a while now. I'm sure you'll find a horse that's right for you with a non-crazy owner. I'm considering leasing too and am lucky to have read about your experiences here, so thank you for posting them!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Well what does 'leasing' mean to her? To me it means RIDING privileges! I'm not paying to groom and play Pretty Ponehs!


----------



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

Im sorry that happened. That would tear me apart.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

My BO knows these people and says they are scammers. There are lots of ponies out there needing loving!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

CW, as rude as it may sound I'm glad this person is discontinuing the lease with you. Why? Because you paid her for what in fact she should pay _you _for - grooming and taking care of her horse. Don't be upset and look around for another, _honest _owner with the horse you can actually ride.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I knew this would spark interest 
my hubby thinks there is more going on that just the 
horses


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

At least you're getting out of it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Wait, I have horses you can groom for free, and ride, and a daughter to clean our tack!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That's horrible! "You have not paid to ride, you have paid to lease"???? What in the Sam Hill is a lease good for unless you ride the horse (or breed, but not the case here)? After the first couple of days of leasing that horse & not riding it, I thought something was very weird. You can find another horse you can ride (lease) very easily I am sure. Do not be discouraged by this CW.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I am sorry this arrangement didn't pan out for you. You sound like a very lovely person and trusting as well. Sadly, not everyone is the same. I hope you are able to find another horse you can ride and love just not with these mean people. There are some fair and easier to get along with people out there for sure and this is what you deserve. I know a lady at our barn who just is learning to ride and had the opportunity to ride our trainer's horse about three times a week just to supplement to keep the horse in shape as the trainer couldn't ride as often due to travelling with her job. Our trainer didn't even charge her to ride as she was just happy to see her horse get some exercise. The horse is a great beginner horse and our trainer decided to sell him to the lady for a reasonable price. The lady is over the moon and I am happy as they make a good match. I know you'll find your perfect match too!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

have already began to look for another horse


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Country Woman said:


> have already began to look for another horse


Good. People who would take advantage of someone naive and trusting are, well, I can't say it here on a public board. :-x


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

cakemom said:


> Wait, I have horses you can groom for free, and ride, and a daughter to clean our tack!!


Lol! I wouldn't mind someone would groom mine for free! 

CW, good luck with your search! Just make sure to do the trial ride before you pay the money, and sign the lease that actually states what you can and can't do.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Wait... You LEASED a horse so you could GROOM the horse? What planet is she on????????


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you for your support 


She is not from earth


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

That's awful, CW. What a horrible person. What the heck is a lease for (aside from a breed lease) if you aren't to ride? 

Good luck finding the right one. Wish you were in my neck of the woods, I'd free lease you one of my old ladies.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow, that's low.... I wish you luck with your search for another horse. I'm sure you'll find one .


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

That's the nuttiest thing I've ever heard of. 

Somewhat off topic here, but is it me or has there been a big upsurge in horse owner's who are, for lack of a better descriptor, just batschyt crazy? It's enough to make me sell 'em all and quit riding. JEEEEZ!


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

OP, does your original lease agreement say anything about 30 days notice and the right for either party to cancel? What are the stipulations to canceling? 

If it were me, I would review that document carefully and determine what happens if either party cancels. Does the other party HAVE to ACCEPT the 30 days notice? 

Normally, the 30 days notice protects the person being paid. For example, if you choose not to continue the lease, she has 30 days to find a new income source. If she cancels the lease, all she is doing is giving you time to make new arrangements before being horse less. Sooooo,

If it were me, I would walk away today. And not pay another dime. I would thank the owner for the opportunity, wish her and her horse good luck, and inform her that since she is cancelling the lease, you are fine walking away today. 

Why would you want to invest more time into a dead end? And money. 

Your lease agreement should have maintained board for the horse at the very least. That is why a person puts a horse into a lease program. To offset the daily costs of owning and keeping a horse. 

I'm not saying do anything illegal, but frankly, I would review the documentation closely and if there wans't anything in WRITING that prevents me from walking away if SHE cancels the lease, then I would let her come after me for the money.

Normally, if one party cancels a lease, it does NOT hold the other party responsible for adhering to the notice. For example, if you cancelled by giving 30 days notice, she could easily say, "Thank you go away." She doesn't have to take your money and give you access to the horse.

Good luck

PS - if she does try to take you to court, her statements about leasing is not a requirement to ride (paraphrasing) would be something I would bring with me along with a bunch of signed affidavidts from local horse owners documenting their definition of the term horse lease! I would like to see one person identify - riding subject to owner's acceptance!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

AQHSam said:


> OP, does your original lease agreement say anything about 30 days notice and the right for either party to cancel? What are the stipulations to canceling?
> 
> If it were me, I would review that document carefully and determine what happens if either party cancels. Does the other party HAVE to ACCEPT the 30 days notice?
> 
> ...



Unfortunately CW has already paid for the full month of June. It was very unfair for the owner to do this part way through the month. She should have waited until July 1 and then CW would have has the option to walk away without paying.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

i have posted what these people have done to me on CW other fourm. it is so wrong what they are doing they even charged us 10bucks for a rusty rabbit cage that she has hundreds sitting up in the hay loft doing nothing they have one pet MALE rabbit they are scammers


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

I am so very sorry that this is happening to you, CW. I'm sure you've become attached to Belle and will be sad to leave her.

Reading the comments from some others, I realized that I've been receiving all of your "lease benefits" for free every weekend. I groom, hand graze, bathe and clean up after Dancer, and I'm allowed to come any day do those things.

Someone on another forum once told me to be very wary of leasing situations and to get the document approved by an equine attorney if I didn't know the lessor. Hopefully some of us will avoid this kind of pain thanks to you.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

That was a pretty rotten thing to do. I hope you find another horse. :-(


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

WesternRider said:


> i have posted what these people have done to me on CW other fourm. it is so wrong what they are doing they even charged us 10bucks for a rusty rabbit cage that she has hundreds sitting up in the hay loft doing nothing they have one pet MALE rabbit they are scammers


thanks Western Rider 

I am not the only one they scammed 
and 2 horses are lame and one older horse had h
is flank almost torn off too 

I am not recommending this place to anyone 

My husband does not want me to go back there 
he just wants me to walk away


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I ranted thank you for supporting me through this 
I am going to find another horse once we move


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

So sorry cw...but sounds like you didn't need those type of people anyway. If you come down to the central valley you can ride Big Mamma for free!!!!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

You can come visit me and Hunter if you want. We are off to Merritt this weekend for 4 days though and taking the ponies with us. Can't wait.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am happy for you Sandi 
I will let you know more when I find a horse


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Can someone fill me in on this? Falling off? bridle in barn? I am a bit confused.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Where are you moving to? I hope that you find a good barn close by with good people!


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Can someone fill me in on this? Falling off? bridle in barn? I am a bit confused.


It's a text/email she received from the horse owner about her lease...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

this is how I have been treated he bridle is in the barn and available for you to use, as I've told you. You have not 'paid to ride'. You've paid for a lease, and I made it very clear that riding was to be taken slowly. You falling off for example was annabelle's way of showing you your moving to fast. But I was going to talk to you anyways. I have someone interested in buying annie for a grand. I can't afford to keep her. So I have to terminate the lease. This is a months notice. So you'll have her until the 10th of July (obviously I'm not going to make you pay for the extra week.) I'll have a written document printed off that you can sign next time your here. I'm sorry for the bad news, I just have too many horses and not enough time/money. I appreciate the love you've given Annabelle. She deserves it. 
Sent from my BlackBerry device on the Rogers Wireless Network
Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/how-i-have-been-treated-126643/#ixzz1xWXOLa9n
​


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

INSANITY. Hope sweet Annabelle gives her a swift kick in the tush!

I know you've been wanting this for so long, keep up with it lady! I hope the next one is a DREAM! I too would let you come and ride for free, and mine would NEVER buck you off! Rotten deal. What a stupid hu$$y. How DARE she lease a bucking horse to you to ride, take money for grooming and mucking, AND THEN build you a mounting block only to tell you she wasn't ready to be rode. Ohhhh, I could cuss like a sailor right now!

Send her a link to this.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Sounds to me like you should just move into an RV and travel around riding horses everywhere! You have lots of offers! I even have one.......;-)


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> My husband does not want me to go back there
> he just wants me to walk away


I want you to walk away too!!!

What an asswipe, scamming you like that. First "oh we'll get her a saddle"

Why? So you can look at it because apparently riding isn't "leasing" that's so dumb. You had to end up buying your own saddle for a horse that doesn't even belong to you!

I'm so sorry this happened to you, you can come hang with Sky when I'm back and you don't have to pay a penny for him!

I spoil my lessee.. I buy her tack (for Sky's use of course) and she doesn't have to pay me anything to ride Sky or play with him. It's an awesome arrangement 

I hope you find one just as awesome! If all else fails, therapeutic riding centers are always looking for people to exercise their horses and they are fairly bomb proof


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Can someone fill me in on this? Falling off? bridle in barn? I am a bit confused.


Basically she was leasing this horse, and apparently the owner thinks that leasing is "you can look at the pretty bridle which lives in the barn and put it on her but no riding because that's not what a lease is."

So then the OP bought her own saddle because the one they promised never happened, and they apparently built her a mounting block.. but apparently bridle + saddle + custom mounting block =/= riding.

She got scammed :/ And the first time she got on this horse, it was a short ride but as she was getting off the horse bucked and she fell :/


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

my friend Western Rider got treated this way too and was asked to pay more 
for the grain 

Hey Sky |I never thought of that either 
I could make a few calls 
my husband is going to write up an add that sell my points 
and videos and pictures of what I have been going 

thank you all for your support 
I love you all


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> my friend Western Rider got treated this way too and was asked to pay more
> for the grain
> 
> Hey Sky |I never thought of that either
> ...


CW - I think your hubby has a great idea! Let the horses find you instead!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

WesternRider said:


> i have posted what these people have done to me on CW other fourm. it is so wrong what they are doing they even charged us 10bucks for a rusty rabbit cage that she has hundreds sitting up in the hay loft doing nothing they have one pet MALE rabbit they are scammers


Maybe you and CW should build a case against them. I know leasing isn't cheap and they're bound to do this to someone else again.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

CW when you posted the pictures of you with Annabelle I was tickled for you. I know you got scammed. I know that idiot )$(*)(#%($)()$(*W$*$_)* owner took advantage of you. I do hope you'll continue looking for the right mount because that smile in those pictures needs to be a regular part of your day!
I am sorry for you, and poor Annabelle. She is really going to miss you as well as you missing her. This is just so wrong. I wonder if her owner knows what karma is?? And I won't even start on the fact that the lease is a crock of s*** in the extreme the way that mail was worded!


----------



## silverdollarmagic (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry  I too would let you ride my mare for free if you lived down this way. Just remember...Karma is a beyotch


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If she lived closer to me, I would make sure she had a horse to ride. In fact I would go pick her up and take her to the horse and put her on it!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

waresbear said:


> If she lived closer to me, I would make sure she had a horse to ride. In fact I would go pick her up and take her to the horse and put her on it!


Sounds like a Summer vacation trip


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

*sigh*..THAT..PLAIN..SUCKS..  I bet you're heartbroken. I remember seeing the pix of you guys together and your strength after your first fall. I thought "thats really special how much she loves that horse"

Take some time to collect yourself and be strong again. Make a carrot delivery to your girl, and give her big hugs. If that woman has too many horses make sure none of them are neglected. If they are- report the HELL out of her. 

Take it as a loss. You will find the right friends and the right horse. I'm sorry things worked out this way.
Like everyone else has said, my barn is open to you any time you want horse snuggles or a trail ride.  I'm in central,TX though!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Just one more voice to say I know you'll find the right horse. Someone else mentioned a therapeutic riding center- that's exactly how I ended up with my *free* lease mare. She was donated to the center, but a little too spunky for many of the therapeutic riders. I am a volunteer at the center, and then started riding Isabel in lessons...after a couple of weeks of riding her in lessons, the instructor asked me if I wanted to take her on as a free lease, since I was really the only one riding her. Now that she's worked regularly, she can also be used with some of the more advanced therapeutic riders. Good luck in your search for your next opportunity!


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

There are LOADS of great horses out there that are up for full or partial leases. I hope you find one of them, and a SANE owner, really soon!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

waresbear said:


> If she lived closer to me, I would make sure she had a horse to ride. In fact I would go pick her up and take her to the horse and put her on it!


thank you 
for all your warm support 
all I want is to ride 
I know I have disabilities but know one should be treated and used 
this way 
I do not treat people or animals this way


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I want you to walk away too!!!
> 
> What an asswipe, scamming you like that. First "oh we'll get her a saddle"
> 
> ...


walk away! if these people are the scammers that they sound like they are probably playing on your emotions & hope that you'll step up & buy Annabelle for more money..after the bridle, the saddle, it would just make too much sense...there are plenty of good people in the world to lease from. ..and BTW if you are ever in Missouri, USA you are welcome to love on any of my horses they get attn all the time but they are so spoiled that they would surely welcome more...(riding included)


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks for the kind words 

even if I lease Levi for 1 day at least I will be riding


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

CW - What about finding some place and taking lessons instead of jumping right into leasing? Still get your riding/time with a horse and work on your skills some more. Then when that progress look for a horse that suits you?


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

I am going to be leasing my horse to an 11 year old girl. I have a written contract and set days for her to ride with flexibility regarding shows and whatever else she wants to do. I feel that leasing is helping me tremendously time wise and financially. I would never take advantage of someone like that. I am not in it for business I just want my horse to be used to his potential and I am honestly counting on my lessee to do that. Sorry for your bad luck.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

thank you 
I did have fun being with belle and she enjoyed me too


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

I am sorry you were taken advantage of, We have leased four horses, two did not turn out as hoped but the other two were perfect! do not give up, sometimes barns that give lessons will lease horses. Get everything in writing


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I will give this some thought too


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The best money you will ever spend in your horsey pursuits will be lessons. I second the idea of taking lessons at a barn that provides the school horses. By the time you have find a nice lease, you will be all primed up with lessons and a barn like that is a good source to find a suitable lease as well. I truly believe this route will be the most fun & fulfilling for you.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

waresbear said:


> The best money you will ever spend in your horsey pursuits will be lessons. I second the idea of taking lessons at a barn that provides the school horses. By the time you have find a nice lease, you will be all primed up with lessons and a barn like that is a good source to find a suitable lease as well. I truly believe this route will be the most fun & fulfilling for you.


Good idea. CW this would also be a leg up on the dismount issues. You find a reputable instructor, and they are there to help. You get to ride, lessons, and a horse to love on. Nothing says you can't be looking for a lease horse also.
You're welcome to come to Ga to help me spoil Rascal :lol:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I would like to take western lessons but the barns 
around me are mostly English


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

I take English lessons every now and again  wish I could do it more often . Good for balance!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am not giving up on my dream


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No one told you to. We suggested riding lessons to _help you_. Not only will it build your confidence but your instructor can help you find a horse that suits you and what you can and can't do.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I just have contacted a stable hopefully we can make a deal


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Asama (Apr 7, 2012)

I for one have never leased a horse and had basically never heard of it until I was in sticky situation a while back and had to sell a gelding. Of course - someone mentioned leasing to me but I chose to sell. 

I looked into this website (which is one of the first when you type "What is a horse lease?" into google.) 

http://www.equusite.com/articles/basics/basicsLeasing.shtml

This what they define as a full-horse lease. I'm going to bold the points this leaser needs to remind herself of. I'm so sorry you had to go through this! 

The full lease: 

In the full lease situation, the lessee usually pays for all of the horse's boarding costs in addition to routine farrier and veterinary care in return for being able to use the horse whenever you'd like. The restrictions on the full lease are much less than on a share-lease, where the owner and lessee must communicate frequently about the shared details. *The full lease usually does not restrict riding times and days, and also does not usually restrict access to the horse for special events such as horse shows. *

You seem way too nice and this lady took full advantage of it. Why can't everyone just be nice? I am used to be walked all over and my boyfriend gets so mad at me for not standing up for myself, but that's how I was raised - walk away, forget it. In this situation I would stand up for myself. 

My question is: Why are there such manipulative people out there that will do anything for a quick buck and take advantage of us nice people? That really ticks me off!

Good luck, CW! I hope you find a good horse, a good person and wish you all the best.  

_Since the lady is not going to apologize, I'm going to for her. Sorry there are such terrible people out there!_

Tehe sorry for the rant, I just hate watching other people being taken advantage of! (Even though it happens to me frequently)


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Asama said:


> I for one have never leased a horse and had basically never heard of it until I was in sticky situation a while back and had to sell a gelding. Of course - someone mentioned leasing to me but I chose to sell.
> 
> I looked into this website (which is one of the first when you type "What is a horse lease?" into google.)
> 
> ...



That is a full lease, in which you are responsible for all of the horses care. It is like getting a free horse except you can give it back any time you want. CW had and will have a partial lease, which means you pay x amount of money for x amount of riding days. In this case it was 3 days a week. But on those days that horse is yours, although a lot of leasers wont let you take them off property etc.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I had a part lease Wed Thrus and Sat I had the horse the whole day 
but at times the horse was being shown to another leaser on my day 
Not good 
These people are more for the money than the horses 
they never offered any help


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> Good idea. CW this would also be a leg up on the dismount issues. You find a reputable instructor, and they are there to help. You get to ride, lessons, and a horse to love on. Nothing says you can't be looking for a lease horse also.
> You're welcome to come to Ga to help me spoil Rascal :lol:


I have to agree. Go find a nice place and take some lessons and enjoy yourself! Around here, lots of the schools do part leases on their school horses so you can get the best of both worlds that way, say one lesson a week then two more days to practice before the next lesson  some even include the lesson int he lease price which is nice.

Good luck!


----------



## Asama (Apr 7, 2012)

Hunter65 said:


> That is a full lease, in which you are responsible for all of the horses care. It is like getting a free horse except you can give it back any time you want. CW had and will have a partial lease, which means you pay x amount of money for x amount of riding days. In this case it was 3 days a week. But on those days that horse is yours, although a lot of leasers wont let you take them off property etc.


 


I was just revved up by the ridiculous situation the leaser put CW in. Was it stated in this thread somewhere she had a partial lease. I may have skipped a couple pages. :lol:

Either way - I still think this is so unfair!

I'm glad you're not giving up CW! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Asama said:


> I was just revved up by the ridiculous situation the leaser put CW in. Was it stated in this thread somewhere she had a partial lease. I may have skipped a couple pages. :lol:
> 
> Either way - I still think this is so unfair!
> 
> ...



Sorry we have all been following CW and her lease with Belle for a while and I just assumed that everyone knew it was a partial lease. 
I agree it is unfair. The place she was at is a dump IMO.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Can't believe they were showing the horse to other lease possibilities on YOUR days CW...These people had some nerve!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

My friend Western Rider and i both leased horses there 
My friend bought her own food then was asked to pay another $50 a month for 
the hay she had to work 6 days a week 

I had to clean the stall walk and groom but no riding cause she has 
to bond with me


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

it was before the afternoon


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my lord, the more you explain, the more irate I become. Please CW, do not let anyone take advantage of you like this again. They preyed upon your good nature & your love for horses. **** lucky they are I don't live down there.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Hunter65 said:


> That is a full lease, in which you are responsible for all of the horses care. It is like getting a free horse except you can give it back any time you want. CW had and will have a partial lease, which means you pay x amount of money for x amount of riding days. In this case it was 3 days a week. But on those days that horse is yours, although a lot of leasers wont let you take them off property etc.


Perhaps I have missed it somewhere, but are you CW's spouse or something that you can say what she will and will not have? If she can find a full lease for the same price (because a horse is partially retired or something perhaps) whats to say she won't? I thought she was an adult? I am confused.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I am not saying what she will or will not have. I am saying what her lease with Belle was. I have personally met CW and helped her with Belle and helped her get a saddle. I was only explaining what kind of lease she had. Where Belle is is not far from where I have Hunter boarded. It would be nice if she could find the kind of lease that I had when I was leasing (I paid $80 a month and could ride 7 days a week if I wanted to) but those are far and few between here.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks-I was just going by what you wrote.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> Thanks-I was just going by what you wrote.



No worries. CW is a super nice person and I just want to help her find her dream.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> Perhaps I have missed it somewhere, but are you CW's spouse or something that you can say what she will and will not have? If she can find a full lease for the same price (because a horse is partially retired or something perhaps) whats to say she won't? I thought she was an adult? I am confused.



Hunter is my friend 

I am an adult but have brain injury from when i was a baby


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Oh my lord, the more you explain, the more irate I become. Please CW, do not let anyone take advantage of you like this again. They preyed upon your good nature & your love for horses. **** lucky they are I don't live down there.


I second this!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I enjoyed the horse and i am going to miss her 
and hope Belle finds a loving home 
she is just being discarded again


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am looking into another horse


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

should get some answers


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I went to the barn to pick up some stuff and could not see Belle any where lol


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm sorry =( but I have to chuckle at how insane this person sounds. This person took advantage of you. Shame on them. In the meantime it's time to look for another horsey to love on!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

Country Woman said:


> My friend Western Rider and i both leased horses there
> My friend bought her own food then was asked to pay another $50 a month for
> the hay she had to work 6 days a week
> 
> ...


She has to bond with you before you ride her!? Um a big part of bonding is through riding. Wow


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> She has to bond with you before you ride her!? Um a big part of bonding is through riding. Wow


I know this 
she was just using me 

I went there to pick up my stuff and went to say good bye to Belle 
but I could not find her


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm sorry she wasn't there when you went to say good bye, that really stinks. Have you found any possible leases yet?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am going to see a Paint his name is Flash next week 
and a Standaredbred named Harley I have an email into 
his owner


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

Country Woman said:


> I am going to see a Paint his name is Flash next week
> and a Standaredbred named Harley I have an email into
> his owner


I lease a "Flash" =) he's a good boy. Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Hope it all works out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Omg cw they hid belle? So glad you are moving on
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Well maybe she was in the field but I did not see her 
But I am glad I m out of there 

just feel bad for the horses


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> I would like to take western lessons but the barns
> around me are mostly English


I found that too near my home. All the barns are English and all are indoor. I wanted to do trail and prarie riding.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> My friend Western Rider and i both leased horses there
> My friend bought her own food then was asked to pay another $50 a month for
> the hay she had to work 6 days a week
> 
> ...


I'm sorry this happened to you CW but I'm sorry the horse should have been ready to ride before they leased her out, you paid then to train the horse for then so they could sell her, my opinion is the horse wasn't trained as they said she was, and because you had the fall, they decided to cancel the lease so you wouldn't sue them, because the horse isn't rideable at the level they said it was. 

I hope you can find a broke horse that you can ride because that's what you are paying for not for grooming, cleaning stalls, and leading the horse around. As others have stated maybe lessons are the way to go, they may be cheaper than leasing, and you get to learn new things and ride at the same time. Best of luck to you, and again I'm sorry this happened.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I still think that lessons would be a good place to start. They will get you more confident in your riding regardless of what style it is. And like someone else pointed out, depending on the situation you could probably also lease your lesson horse and get to ride it on the days you do not have lessons. Also another plus for lessons... There is someone there to specifically help you. and like I said before, trainers are more than willing to help find a horse (normally) that will fit the person who is taking lessons instead of jumping right into a lease if that makes sense.

I seriously hope that you seriously consider taking a few lessons even if it is English and not western. 

Oh and another thing a trainer can help with... to make sure the tack properly fits your horse. Belle looked great under saddle, but I hate to say it that saddle did not fit her properly and that could have very well been part of her bucking issue that caused her to dump you when you were dismounting.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

hubby thinks I don't need lessons,cause I know how to ride already 
I would like to brush up on them


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Well lesson are another way to be able to ride a horse, I think they maybe cheaper than leasing also, no body is doubting your riding ability, but lessons can be just as fun as trail riding.


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Well sure we all "know how to ride", but there is always more to learn in the horse world! I 2nd the lesson idea! I bet it would be fun!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Country Woman said:


> hubby thinks I don't need lessons,cause I know how to ride already
> I would like to brush up on them


Lessons are not something you take for 6 weeks and POOF you're a brilliant rider and no longer need them.

Every horse is different and what works with one, won't necessarily work with another, lessons are a GREAT way to get a good relationship with whatever horse you choose to lease.

As was already pointed out, your saddle didn't fit her. You were also struggling to get on and off her safely, these are all things that lessons and a GOOD trainer will assess and work on.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I agree so I have talked to hubby and after we move 
we will look into lessons


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

First off, I want to say how sorry I am that you were done like this. People like that just need a good whipping.

Secondly, and this may be a stupid question and I'm sorry if it is, but have you thought about buying your own btdt older horse and boarding it?

If you took lessons it would be on your own horse and no one could take it out from under you. I don't know, maybe horse prices are outlandish where you are, but here, I see good, broke btdt horses for $600 and under often simply because there is no market for them.

My husband is a trainer and we have had tire kickers come and waste his time talking the talk, but no one wants to walk the walk when it comes time to paying out what's needed to get them something safe.

Anyhow, good luck in your horse search. You're on our thoughts here in the boonies.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Horse prices in CW's area are very high, a meat horse starts at $700 & up, anything rideable is $1000 & over, mostly over. BC stands for Bring Cash and boarding prices are reflective of that as well. CW, tell your hubby just because you know how to ride, does not in any way, shape or form mean you don't need lessons. I have been riding, showing & training for decades, through all of it, I take lessons & will continue to do so until I can no longer ride. We all get really good at doing the wrong thing. Lessons correct & improve posture, make you work harder and maintain & improve your equitation. Does anyone know of any riders that participate in the Olympics equestrian events without coaches & lessons? The better & more correct of a rider you are, the better it is for the horse you are riding, you are doing the horses you ride a favor by constantly striving to be a better rider.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

I am so angry with the ppl who did this to CW. they did not so nice things to me and i warn anyone about going to Cloverdale Equestrian Center


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

They also did this to Western Rider 

If had room and could afford a horse I would get one 
I have an email into a person who is offering lessons 
at her barn hopefully. I will hear from them 

We are moving in a few days so I will look after


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Lessons are from $25-$50 an hour


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Megan charges $40 for lessins and she is a fabulous teacher. As I said in the other thread I will ask her. She teaches using sable and she is a good horse to ride
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I like Sable she is a good horse


----------

